# Loss of network and cannot access recordings



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

Hello

Several times recently I have had a network lost message instead of the discovery
bar in the home menu

The network comes back later but I cannot access my recordings when the network is lost

Any ideas as to why ? What access control is placed on recordings on my TiVo that stops me accessing them when the network is lost


Many thanks

No comp


----------



## Wizard (Apr 4, 2004)

I had this at the weekend and thought the same as you. However if you read the message that appears when you press OK on a program it does say something along the lines of "Press Play to watch a recorded program"
Took me a while to actually read it properly  but then instead of pressing OK on a program I pressed Play and voila recorded program started fine.


----------



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok remind me what's the play button now called on the virgin TiVo remote?


----------



## Wizard (Apr 4, 2004)

Errr, Play  It's the one with the > above pause


----------



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

D'oh thought it might be another button a la s1 TiVo

Many thanks


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Tivo / Virgin aren't unique in this we found if Sky lost the signal due to bad weather we also couldn't watch back any pre-recorded programs.

While it's annoying it seems to be the 'done' thing?


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

jonphil said:


> Tivo / Virgin aren't unique in this we found if Sky lost the signal due to bad weather we also couldn't watch back any pre-recorded programs.
> 
> While it's annoying it seems to be the 'done' thing?


It's to prevent it being used off-net.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It means there is never a decrypted copy anywhere to be pirated. The encrypted version is stored on the disk, and decrypted when you play.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> It means there is never a decrypted copy anywhere to be pirated. The encrypted version is stored on the disk, and decrypted when you play.


It would be good if the box could at least remember it's authorized for a couple of hours, then at least you can watch something while waiting for the network to come back.


----------



## Wizard (Apr 4, 2004)

I had no problem watching a recorded program over the weekend when the network was down. As I said above all you need to do is press the Play button when the program is highlighted and the program will start directly.

I think the problem when the network is down is that it can't pick up all the info you usually get when you press OK with a program highlighted.


----------

